

Apple makes more from iTunes + accessories than most do from phones - lux
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/02/12/apple-makes-more-from-itunes-and-accessories-than-most-companies-do-from-phones/

======
lux
Here's the original post with more data:

<http://www.asymco.com/2013/02/11/counting-stool-legs/>

